# 5 months later....pathetic



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Five months ago, I was gun ho!! Making my little money and feeling really good. Couldn't wait to get my 5 stars and 100% acceptance rate!! Running to get my mints and water with a smile. 

Welllllllll, guess what. [email protected] this. I only ride for a surge, power bonus or special event. $3.47 cent minimum is a disgrace. 30 min drive $7.50 cent. Ghetto, cheap, smelly, awkward pax is not worth the hassle. There are areas I dread to pick up. Forget about being fair, warm, fuzzy.......screw that. I'm not picking up in the projects, wally world or chucky cheese. Those snot nose kids are annoying. Acceptance rate is 70% and I get a low acceptance rate message whenever I'm on-line and I don't care!!

I'm reduced to early morning sleepy hard working Americans and brunch goers on the weekend and the young 30 somethings that go out at 6pm and come home at 9pm. 

Slave labor is alive and well there is no baseline customer. You get the bottom of the barrel and the top of the line cheapsters. 

Keep in mind I do have some great experiences but I can get those at the right bar sipping on a vodka/cranberry!!


----------



## farmboy500 (May 18, 2017)

I am tired of it now. Its becoming ghetto.
Some pax are nasty and full of vulgar language. Then they do line and want to be left off 5 miles down the road. I can't believe the entitlement. I was really surprised. And so much dirty feet. Im constantly cleaning leaves and sand, and nail clippings is really disgusting.


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

It's like we live in a swamp. We pick up all these ghetto creatures !


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

bmore4now said:


> Five months ago, I was gun ho!! Making my little money and feeling really good. Couldn't wait to get my 5 stars and 100% acceptance rate!! Running to get my mints and water with a smile.
> 
> Welllllllll, guess what. [email protected] this!!


http://therideshareguy(dot)com/seven-stages-of-separation-for-rideshare-drivers/

Diagnosis?

*Stage 6.* 

_(You are welcome to get a second opinion.)
_


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

We should protest at LYFT headquarters!


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> http://therideshareguy(dot)com/seven-stages-of-separation-for-rideshare-drivers/
> 
> Diagnosis?
> 
> ...


The link is not working for me..


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

bmore4now said:


> The link is not working for me..


You have to take out the (dot) and put in a "."


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

I found it......yes!!!!

Blissful ignorance all the way to Shock & Anger!! Lol lol.....damn!!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

bmore4now said:


> Five months ago, I was gun ho!! Making my little money and feeling really good. Couldn't wait to get my 5 stars and 100% acceptance rate!! Running to get my mints and water with a smile.
> 
> Welllllllll, guess what. [email protected] this. I only ride for a surge, power bonus or special event. $3.47 cent minimum is a disgrace. 30 min drive $7.50 cent. Ghetto, cheap, smelly, awkward pax is not worth the hassle. There are areas I dread to pick up. Forget about being fair, warm, fuzzy.......screw that. I'm not picking up in the projects, wally world or chucky cheese. Those snot nose kids are annoying. Acceptance rate is 70% and I get a low acceptance rate message whenever I'm on-line and I don't care!!
> 
> ...


I just don't believe any of this. The Lyft Payday Loan app has been a wonderful experience for me, and I can't stop crying over it.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> I just don't believe any of this. The Lyft Payday Loan app has been a wonderful experience for me, and I can't stop crying over it.


Lol hahaha!!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Lyftguru said:


> It's like we live in a swamp. We pick up all these ghetto creatures !


You've obviously never picked up a pax on PCH in Malibu. Filth & bad attitudes arent seminal to the "ghetto."


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> Five months ago, I was gun ho!! Making my little money and feeling really good. Couldn't wait to get my 5 stars and 100% acceptance rate!! Running to get my mints and water with a smile.
> 
> Welllllllll, guess what. [email protected] this. I only ride for a surge, power bonus or special event. $3.47 cent minimum is a disgrace. 30 min drive $7.50 cent. Ghetto, cheap, smelly, awkward pax is not worth the hassle. There are areas I dread to pick up. Forget about being fair, warm, fuzzy.......screw that. I'm not picking up in the projects, wally world or chucky cheese. Those snot nose kids are annoying. Acceptance rate is 70% and I get a low acceptance rate message whenever I'm on-line and I don't care!!
> 
> ...


Lol.This post made me laugh so hard.It took 5 months? You are a real trooper 



farmboy500 said:


> I am tired of it now. Its becoming ghetto.
> Some pax are nasty and full of vulgar language. Then they do line and want to be left off 5 miles down the road. I can't believe the entitlement. I was really surprised. And so much dirty feet. Im constantly cleaning leaves and sand, and nail clippings is really disgusting.


Lol.I thought I was the only one that got the nail clippings.The day I catch anybody actually doing that crap...


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> Five months ago, I was gun ho!! Making my little money and feeling really good. Couldn't wait to get my 5 stars and 100% acceptance rate!! Running to get my mints and water with a smile.
> 
> Welllllllll, guess what. [email protected] this. I only ride for a surge, power bonus or special event. $3.47 cent minimum is a disgrace. 30 min drive $7.50 cent. Ghetto, cheap, smelly, awkward pax is not worth the hassle. There are areas I dread to pick up. Forget about being fair, warm, fuzzy.......screw that. I'm not picking up in the projects, wally world or chucky cheese. Those snot nose kids are annoying. Acceptance rate is 70% and I get a low acceptance rate message whenever I'm on-line and I don't care!!
> 
> ...


Our work is done.
Uberlyft


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> Our work is done.
> Uberlyft
> View attachment 127892


 Amen amen!!

"*Arbeit macht frei*" (German pronunciation: [ˈaɐ̯baɪt ˈmaxt ˈfʁaɪ]) is a German phrase meaning "work sets you free". The slogan is known for appearing on the entrance of Auschwitz, other labour camps, and other prison camps.


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> http://therideshareguy(dot)com/seven-stages-of-separation-for-rideshare-drivers/
> 
> Diagnosis?
> 
> ...


I am diagnosing a stage 7! It's over and dun-zo!


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

JayAre said:


> I am diagnosing a stage 7! It's over and dun-zo!


I'm getting close. Only driving when absolutely needed and it must be surging.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

bmore4now said:


> Five months ago, I was gun ho!! Making my little money and feeling really good. Couldn't wait to get my 5 stars and 100% acceptance rate!! Running to get my mints and water with a smile.
> 
> Welllllllll, guess what. [email protected] this. I only ride for a surge, power bonus or special event. $3.47 cent minimum is a disgrace. 30 min drive $7.50 cent. Ghetto, cheap, smelly, awkward pax is not worth the hassle. There are areas I dread to pick up. Forget about being fair, warm, fuzzy.......screw that. I'm not picking up in the projects, wally world or chucky cheese. Those snot nose kids are annoying. Acceptance rate is 70% and I get a low acceptance rate message whenever I'm on-line and I don't care!!
> 
> ...


OMG.....SO MANY of us could of written that post! I have done the exact same thing for the exact same reason. Only drive mornings and looking strictly for longer rides. As soon as I get 1-2 cheap 3.00 rides....that's it, done.... I especially loved the ones that paid 3:00 in rush hour traffic in bad weather along potholed streets with traffic lights every intersection........


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> OMG.....SO MANY of us could of written that post! I have done the exact same thing for the exact same reason. Only drive mornings and looking strictly for longer rides. As soon as I get 1-2 cheap 3.00 rides....that's it, done.... I especially loved the ones that paid 3:00 in rush hour traffic in bad weather along potholed streets with traffic lights every intersection........


Amen amen!! It's a wrap!!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

bmore4now said:


> Five months ago, I was gun ho!! Making my little money and feeling really good. Couldn't wait to get my 5 stars and 100% acceptance rate!! Running to get my mints and water with a smile.
> 
> Welllllllll, guess what. [email protected] this. I only ride for a surge, power bonus or special event. $3.47 cent minimum is a disgrace. 30 min drive $7.50 cent. Ghetto, cheap, smelly, awkward pax is not worth the hassle. There are areas I dread to pick up. Forget about being fair, warm, fuzzy.......screw that. I'm not picking up in the projects, wally world or chucky cheese. Those snot nose kids are annoying. Acceptance rate is 70% and I get a low acceptance rate message whenever I'm on-line and I don't care!!
> 
> ...


It's safe to say your prolific honeymoon period with Lyft's driver-rider pairing algorithm is now officially over?


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> It's safe to say your prolific honeymoon period with Lyft's driver-rider pairing algorithm is now officially over?


I would agree......lol. The final phase.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

farmboy500 said:


> I am tired of it now. Its becoming ghetto.
> Some pax are nasty and full of vulgar language. Then they do line and want to be left off 5 miles down the road. I can't believe the entitlement. I was really surprised. And so much dirty feet. Im constantly cleaning leaves and sand, and nail clippings is really disgusting.


LOL. Here in the vaunted PC air of SF -- where the SJW/Corporate Social Responsibility obsessed denizens love breathing deep in the smell of their own organic farts--I weekly recycle empty Avitae/mineral water bottles, 5hr energy boost vials, and an occasional GNC vitamin bottle in a residential green bin closest to my car. Guess eating Flintstones for breakfast is too old school hick for the 2K gen crew that reside in this idyllic green biosphere. 



bmore4now said:


> Amen amen!!
> 
> "*Arbeit macht frei*" (German pronunciation: [ˈaɐ̯baɪt ˈmaxt ˈfʁaɪ]) is a German phrase meaning "work sets you free". The slogan is known for appearing on the entrance of Auschwitz, other labour camps, and other prison camps.


...And thank you for the unnecessary history lesson Capt Obvious.

Guess you didn't get the memo that Professors Google, Alexa, and Siri have rendered all info in that post 100% unnecessary since last century?


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> ...And thank you for the unnecessary history lesson Capt Obvious.
> 
> Guess you didn't get the memo that Professors Google, Alexa, and Siri have rendered all info in that post 100% unnecessary since last century?


I had no idea what it meant and I'm sure others didn't either. You welcome!!


----------

